# I like being alone



## Mystical95 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm one of those people that like being alone and hardly look for people to hang out with. I'm not ashamed that I prefer my own company and only have one friend, even if she can be a bit much to handle. But, it does bug me that people ask me how many friends I have, and I hesitate to tell them because I know they'll give me this look of pity. If not that, they are probably thinking that I'm a loser. If it's an adult they would lecture me that it's important to have friends to build connections or something like that. Sometimes I think I should lie and say I got plenty of friends just to avoid the whole thing. I rather not tell them that I prefer be alone because that would only paint a bad picture, and just let them think I'm just shy (I am, but not the point). Obviously they'll think I hate people.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I admire you for liking to be alone.


----------



## Mystical95 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Some people just enjoy solitude. I do a lot of the time too .


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Absolutely normal.


----------



## Wtfismylife (Mar 11, 2018)

Same I love being alone! I hate too much people around me.


----------



## McCloud90 (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm jealous of all of you who are happy to be on your own.

I have the odd quirk of hating people's company but being desperately lonely without it. I prefer to be alone but I'm only 'okay' with it if people are trying to spend time with me and I'm just preventing them from seeing me. If someone doesn't try to socialise with me within 24 hour period I will get pretty depressed, even though I fully intend on ignoring them most of the time and want them to leave as soon as I see them. How messed up is that?

Frankly I wish I just didn't care, I would love to create my own little bubble where only video games, good tv shows, and the internet keep me happy and I never see anyone else or leave my house, but unfortunately I have to burst said bubble in order to maintain some level of friendship to keep people interested.


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

McCloud90 said:


> I'm jealous of all of you who are happy to be on your own.
> 
> I have the odd quirk of hating people's company but being desperately lonely without it. I prefer to be alone but I'm only 'okay' with it if people are trying to spend time with me and I'm just preventing them from seeing me. If someone doesn't try to socialise with me within 24 hour period I will get pretty depressed, even though I fully intend on ignoring them most of the time and want them to leave as soon as I see them. How messed up is that?
> 
> Frankly I wish I just didn't care, I would love to create my own little bubble where only video games, good tv shows, and the internet keep me happy and I never see anyone else or leave my house, but unfortunately I have to burst said bubble in order to maintain some level of friendship to keep people interested.


I'm the exact same way. I like to be alone but I also get incredibly lonely and sad. I've been living at home for the last 3 months, usually alone because my mom works most of the day and there's no one else in the house, and it's driving me crazy. I don't want to be around people but at the same time I do. And yeah, it's hard because to maintain relationships you do have to interact every once in a while. I've done a bad job of doing that for most of my life.


----------



## McCloud90 (Mar 28, 2018)

kvothe7 said:


> I'm the exact same way. I like to be alone but I also get incredibly lonely and sad. I've been living at home for the last 3 months, usually alone because my mom works most of the day and there's no one else in the house, and it's driving me crazy. I don't want to be around people but at the same time I do. And yeah, it's hard because to maintain relationships you do have to interact every once in a while. I've done a bad job of doing that for most of my life.


My view is that this mindset is caused by being naturally sociable underneath the crazy, and the conflict that this creates with the pain associated with socialising results in persistent cognitive dissonance that makes is hard to ever feel content.

I think that's very different from someone who is just afraid of people. Personally I find that I have strong social skills even for a normal person on the rare occasion that I'm genuinely enjoying somebody's company, but most of the time I don't feel that way.

I hope things get better for you, you're still young and are at an age where you can make lasting friends.


----------



## fellowdeer (Sep 12, 2017)

I like being alone too but I hate being lonely.

Somedays, I want to go out which I can do alone but it would be nice to like have one person by me to talk with. I'm not good with a group but 1-2 people around is okay.


----------



## megatheriidae (Jul 10, 2014)

McCloud90 said:


> My view is that this mindset is caused by being naturally sociable underneath the crazy, and the conflict that this creates with the pain associated with socialising results in persistent cognitive dissonance that makes is hard to ever feel content.
> 
> I think that's very different from someone who is just afraid of people. Personally I find that I have strong social skills even for a normal person on the rare occasion that I'm genuinely enjoying somebody's company, but most of the time I don't feel that way.
> 
> I hope things get better for you, you're still young and are at an age where you can make lasting friends.


I agree, this is probably true. I've always thought that I had a bit of a "performer" in me. Sometimes I feel like the type of person that would have (should have) maybe grown up to be a comedian or an actor or something like that - if not, then I would at least be that kind of person within my own social group. I still do believe I'm naturally quiet to a degree, but I've always felt something in me that makes me feel drawn to a stage, whether it's an actual stage or just a gathering with friends where I'm making a joke. I believe I have good social skills and know for certain that I am excellent at reading people, but my SA just inhibits my abilities (and/or sometimes I just happen to not like a person and socializing with them feels more tiresome than usual).

Thanks, I desperately hope I can start improving sooner rather than later. It's been hard so far though, and honestly my SA is starting to turn into the least of my problems, which is scary. But I will definitely keep trying.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

Mystical95 said:


> I'm one of those people that like being alone and hardly look for people to hang out with. I'm not ashamed that I prefer my own company and only have one friend, even if she can be a bit much to handle. But, it does bug me that people ask me how many friends I have, and I hesitate to tell them because I know they'll give me this look of pity. If not that, they are probably thinking that I'm a loser. If it's an adult they would lecture me that it's important to have friends to build connections or something like that. Sometimes I think I should lie and say I got plenty of friends just to avoid the whole thing. I rather not tell them that I prefer be alone because that would only paint a bad picture, and just let them think I'm just shy (I am, but not the point). Obviously they'll think I hate people.


It's perfectly normal to enjoy solitude when you're introverted and if that doesn't bother you then you're doing fine, despite what the others think. I like it too, but sometimes I feel the weight of loneliness...



kvothe7 said:


> I agree, this is probably true. I've always thought that I had a bit of a "performer" in me. Sometimes I feel like the type of person that would have (should have) maybe grown up to be a comedian or an actor or something like that - if not, then I would at least be that kind of person within my own social group. I still do believe I'm naturally quiet to a degree, but I've always felt something in me that makes me feel drawn to a stage, whether it's an actual stage or just a gathering with friends where I'm making a joke. I believe I have good social skills and know for certain that I am excellent at reading people, but my SA just inhibits my abilities (and/or sometimes I just happen to not like a person and socializing with them feels more tiresome than usual).
> 
> Thanks, I desperately hope I can start improving sooner rather than later. It's been hard so far though, and honestly my SA is starting to turn into the least of my problems, which is scary. But I will definitely keep trying.


That's curious, sometimes I feel the same way.
I can read people pretty well, like spotting hidden relationships or tensions and I do fantasize (even dream) a lot about being more socially inhibited. I think I have a pretty decent dark humor I can't espress... I'm a bit like Jim Carrey at the beginning of The Mask, the loser nice guy that suppresses his crazy potential.


----------



## RockmanJL9981 (Aug 23, 2012)

i like to be alone too, i mean i want to be around others but when i actually get there i just want to get away from them


----------



## MyTimeIsJustAboutUp (Nov 16, 2017)

*You will be alone when*

The world's population starts to fall from over seven billion down to around 500 million. The spread of disease. City living. No cars. No weapons. Factory farming with you and your friends and family. Living in 400 square foot apartments. Carpooling. Communism.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*WOW!!!*

I cannot discern my bias / yearn / dependence on humans
frequency modulation for me. scattered

all was even, normal, standard. different parameters between liking or hating anyone. All I have left is walking past strangers' scorn&frown
I naturally smile a bit... they'd feel I'm feeling superior.. as I do vice-versa. *Humans a scrambled mess in every way eternally*. Humans are a threat! Politicians change our lives, police, doctors, builders, sport people... money. Life is so easy for everyone. Anyone get a problem early in life lasting no time, or repercussions of disaster forever? Me. or their perfect life, until they get old 80?

Certainly no teams in offices for me. always a question at interview. I answer yes or no. win or lose. random. no structure in my life or them? Chaotic.

Power of authority! exams! Judgement! I want a planet of wild animals. eaten by huge safari beasts a much more pleasurable than any human shouting at me: You Can't! so much pain when humans are required! friend or enemy!
cannot live life without a human and some more involved. health, wealth. both ripped away from underneath my feet.

like or hate your parents... all overidden because my schoolfriends found them grossly wrinkly & ugly. theirs were so young! people make mistakes they can't see! never be a 50-year-older parent!

good health a luxurious bonus. variable. companionship. granted a career is the equal need in life. social things should never matter but they do

my parents made me a mess. not just how they created me - doing that was the seed planted, bringing horror from all lifeforms, many dimensions.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

MyTimeIsJustAboutUp said:


> The world's population starts to fall from over seven billion down to around 500 million. The spread of disease. City living. No cars. No weapons. Factory farming with you and your friends and family. Living in 400 square foot apartments. Carpooling. Communism.


aahhh! let it be. no breeding. no control. can pollyticians really actually control this universe, galaxy, solar system, geology of €ar†h, bacteria, cancer... just stop the spread & growth, including recruiter firms and recession

let all water evaporate into space. reserve all clean water in a recycling plant for SA people only. all the wealthy of any with children should starve & die.


----------



## sielulintu (Jan 16, 2018)

Being alone is my favorite. I hate being forced to socialize and being made to feel like there is something very wrong with me for not wanting to. I guess there is cos it's regarded as a psychological problem and all but still, I don't actually feel like there's anything wrong with wanting to spend the majority of my time alone. 

I have to admit though that I do sometimes feel a bit lonely and jealous when I see friends together or hear people talking about their friends. But I'm selfish because I would only want to have friends on my terms (someone to go with when I really feel like going somewhere or doing something but then leave me alone the rest of the time).


----------



## MyTimeIsJustAboutUp (Nov 16, 2017)

twitchy666 said:


> MyTimeIsJustAboutUp said:
> 
> 
> > The world's population starts to fall from over seven billion down to around 500 million. The spread of disease. City living. No cars. No weapons. Factory farming with you and your friends and family. Living in 400 square foot apartments. Carpooling. Communism.
> ...


Campfire stories. Orthodontia. Cradle of civilization. Stalking and killing your prey. Homages to the point of no return. Galvanized plumbing. A dumbing down of the crucial ideas. Labeling people having negated them. A proper education. The Carlisle Group sending all of my money to an assbackwards African nation to enrich a local warlord. Cavernous pussies sucking all of the air out of the room. Drawing me into the world of BDSM. Spacial perception. Unpopular views on economics. Charles Bronson avenging my death at the hands of a nightmarish street creep. Calls to the end of the world to secure a seat in the mezzanine. Plots unfolding before our very eyes. My psychological reliance on benzodiazepines and a single tricyclic antidepressant leading to deteriorating mental health.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Being alone isn't fun. As someone who has experience this state of mind, you will get out of it sooner or later. Like it or not, but being around people and doing things with them is fun. What makes it not fun for you is your social anxiety. You get rid of it- the world will become much better. I haven't got rid of it yet, but I can already see how people enjoy the outside.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

MyTimeIsJustAboutUp said:


> The world's population starts to fall from over seven billion down to around 500 million. The spread of disease. City living. No cars. No weapons. Factory farming with you and your friends and family. Living in 400 square foot apartments. Carpooling. Communism.


THEY'RE GONNA GET US. 
Let's hide in the woods and live with bugs, snakes and spiders, taking a poo in mud and cleaning ourselves with leaves (don't forget about anal infections afterwards).


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

IM kinda similar I think it’s a semi ok tbh.


----------



## MyTimeIsJustAboutUp (Nov 16, 2017)

Sliusarek said:


> MyTimeIsJustAboutUp said:
> 
> 
> > The world's population starts to fall from over seven billion down to around 500 million. The spread of disease. City living. No cars. No weapons. Factory farming with you and your friends and family. Living in 400 square foot apartments. Carpooling. Communism.
> ...


I hope that you are one of the unlucky ones. You hate nature. You worship living in an urban environment. You would never survive on your own. It's better that you stay where you are.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

The **** you're talking about, mate? You're paranoid and delusional. Get some help


----------



## MyTimeIsJustAboutUp (Nov 16, 2017)

Sliusarek said:


> The **** you're talking about, mate? You're paranoid and delusional. Get some help


And you're not ready for the big leagues.


----------



## MyTimeIsJustAboutUp (Nov 16, 2017)

It's not fun being completely without money and food. I've had very little to eat today. I'm going to bed hungry. At least I have pills. To sedate me. So I'm not awake to feel hungry.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

The home that I live in is one where I have made such that it provides me with something to do to keep me entertained by myself, it serves it's purpose. But sometimes there are things that I wish there was someone I could do it with. I have a bunch of retro games that I would love to have someone locally play with me in particular someone who grew up in the same era as me, whom would appreciate the time and place of it.


----------



## MyTimeIsJustAboutUp (Nov 16, 2017)

AllGlad said:


> The home that I live in is one where I have made such that it provides me with something to do to keep me entertained by myself, it serves it's purpose. But sometimes there are things that I wish there was someone I could do it with. I have a bunch of retro games that I would love to have someone locally play with me in particular someone who grew up in the same era as me, whom would appreciate the time and place of it.


I wish that I was getting brand new furniture tomorrow. And my cats teeth cleaned. And a new mattress and box spring. And new bedding. And Tramadol. And Ativan.


----------



## Ezequiel01 (Apr 9, 2018)

I guess I'm pretty much the same. But society as a whole does not seem to understand those who enjoy more being alone than around others (it truly seems like an alien concept for most people). Because of this, they think we are losers, stupid, or downright mentally challenged just because we do not like socializing as much as them.


----------



## Incxgnito (Apr 15, 2018)

Speaking as someone who has spent the majority of their adult life, completely alone, I would have to agree that there's nothing wrong with it. It's healthy to have meaningful relationships with other people. Humans are social creatures. But it's not absurd to be alone and like it. I thoroughly enjoy being able to do whatever I want and not have to answer to anyone. I prefer the connection with a few, close people. In my experience, the more people involved in my life, the more drama there is and I prefer to keep my circle small. Everyone has their own perception of what fun is. Fun to me, is sitting at home with a glass of wine, listening to classical music, reading or enjoying the company of a close friend. I don't have to be out partying it up with a bunch of people who make me feel uncomfortable. Everyone is different, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with solitude. It's healthy and relaxing.


----------



## Takamei (Sep 7, 2016)

I like to be alone 99% of the time. I feel like the 1% of the time when I desire company is probably the result of some biological imperative passed down via evolution. Having some friends no doubt increased your chances of survival back in the day.


----------



## frog0o (Oct 15, 2017)

Same, but I feel too lonely in college,


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

me too. so peaceful being alone and in my own space...dont have to worry about entertaining anyone else


----------



## footinmouth (Mar 5, 2017)

I love being alone. I've learned over the years not to care what people think about it. If the phone rings, or someone knocks at my door, I don't answer it. I just keep doing what I am doing. I figure as long as I am paying my own bills, no one has a right to make me do what I don't want, with the exception of going to work. 
If I could support myself working at home, I would do that as well. 
Learn about yourself and be who you really are. People who genuinely care about you and know you will accept you for this, but you have to stand up for yourself. It gets easier the more you say no, and you don't owe people an excuse. If someone asks me why I won't go out or something, I tell them the truth. I would rather be alone. I need my quiet time.


----------



## procion (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't know... I mean I usually like being alone, but often feel myself lonely. Then I try talking to people, but soon become tired of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, there's keeping your distance from other people and there's being alone. Being truly alone is probably not what you think it is. For example, if your electricity, internet and cable/satellite/whatever all went out and stayed out for a month and you sat by yourself in your room for all that time with nothing to do, that would be real alone time. Now if you could actually enjoy that (and most people wouldn't) then you could say you enjoy being alone.

It seems like a small difference but there is a real difference there and it's important for you to understand it so that you will understand yourself better and perhaps understand what it is that you really want in life. I know that for me, I just like my privacy and my space. I don't actually want to live in a void or be completely cut off from society. I just need to be able to shut it out for a while (or at least put some distance between myself and it) when I've had enough of it and need a break.


----------

